

Zuckerberg: The end goal isn't to sell the company or IPO - markbao
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13953_3-9954419-80.html

======
nickb
Yeah, I'm sure his VCs are happy with that statement and they'll go along with
that plan...

If you're a VC-backed company, you usually have a maximum of 7 years to make
an exit. The clock usually runs out much faster since the company is either
acquired long before then or it slumps and VCs take what's left of their money
and put it into something else. As for IPO market... it's dead for majority of
companies until SOX is overturned.

------
motoko
This is stupid. What possible incentive would he have to announce an exit
intention prematurely other than to sabotage the perceived value of his
company in an exit?

------
maryrosecook
He's said this before (for example, in the interview with Sarah Lacy at SXSW).
His statement echoes Larry and Sergey's 20 year commitment to Google.

It seems reasonable that Zuckerberg is telling the truth. He will get rich no
matter what, and the desire to Do Something Great is an almost overpowering
driving force for some people.

------
schtog
i like zuckerbergs attitude, i dont use facebook myself but appreciate the
fact that he really wants to create something rather than just making money.

~~~
holygoat
... he says.

~~~
rrival
Yeah. "It's about enhancing/enabling communication with the whole world" is a
far cry from "I'd like to match up my peers' harvard facebook pictures with
farm animals on something like hot or not" (<http://tinyurl.com/4vb8dy>
slate.com) - I imagine the valuation for the latter wouldn't have been as
generous, nor its reach as comprehensive =)

